# If We Have Any Outbackers In Rochester, Mn



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a favor to ask


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Uh Oh....









Jim's going to be driving right through there in 2 weeks...


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry, too far North (unless it is a question about the beautiful state of MN).

bbwb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Uh Oh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure am...

What up Doxie?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Uh Oh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure am...

What up Doxie?
[/quote]

it would probably require someone who lives there. Here is the situation: I have a niece who is 26 but more like 15. She is socially challenged in some ways, has never had boyfriend, or been kissed, doubt she has even held a hand. She lives with her mom and her social life is the internet. I know , I know at 26, she is a big girl but for those of you who are saying that-don't. Next month she is going to Rochester to stay with people she met on the internet. Scary and dangerous for even the most intelligent and perceptive of people. I am scared out of my mind for her because she of course believes they are the "nicest" people...blah blah . Knowing her, she has told them EVERYTHING about her.

She worships the ground I walk on and we are close, almost everyone else in the family shuns her because she is odd/different but dang it she is GOOD and funny person with goals she is working hard on and I love her dearly. I demanded she give me the info of where she will be staying. That is what my request is about. You know, kinda cruise by the address and let me know if it's on crack alley or otherwise.

Naysayers please don't comment on this post, just imagine if perhaps it was one of your children doing this. Yes she is 26, but remember, her mentality and social skills are far far behind her age.Her vulnerability is a 10 on scale of 1-10. But I can't stop her.

Doxie


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Doxie you are a kind and loving auntie just trying to protect one of your own. Don't you worry about naysayers. Any naysayers who make a negative comment will have to answer to the wrath of the kindred spirit of the protective aunties club!! 
Love ya,
Ember


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Just an idea...why not try and contact the authorities in Rochester and ask them about the area she is moving into. They might be willing to give you some general (maybe specific)information if you explain the situation.

bbwb


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I second Ember, don't worry about the naysayers. This crazy world needs more people like you, your a great aunt. I hope someone is able to help.

Brad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bbwb said:


> Just an idea...why not try and contact the authorities in Rochester and ask them about the area she is moving into. They might be willing to give you some general (maybe specific)information if you explain the situation.
> 
> bbwb


she is going there to stay with people she has met on the internet, not moving there. Not sure the authorities would understand my concern because of her age?


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Doxie, you're a terrific Aunt. I'd still call the police in that area. You can always tell them you are home shopping and you'd like to know about this neighborhood, what are the crime rates and etc. I had a friend that did that when she moved into a new area, she got all the crime statistics and asked the police about the neighborhood. You could also do a search on 'homes for sale' in that neighborhood--if you do that, you will get pictures and info about the neighborhood as well. Just one way 'in', I guess....good luck. I hope that it all goes well for your neice.

Cj


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Have you thought to look up the address using the Google Earth thingy? You can zoom in pretty close and see what that area looks like from above. Or the also have the street view thing on Mapquest (or is it Yahoo) where they give a panorama view of the block you searched for. That would give you a better idea of things.

Have you thought about offering to pay for a decent hotel for her instead? (If you can and depending on how long she is planning to visit for.) Just some thoughts.

Micah


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just an idea...why not try and contact the authorities in Rochester and ask them about the area she is moving into. They might be willing to give you some general (maybe specific)information if you explain the situation.
> 
> bbwb


she is going there to stay with people she has met on the internet, not moving there. Not sure the authorities would understand my concern because of her age?
[/quote]
They dont have to know her "Real" age do they. Sorry to chime in but someone my mom works with's daughter just did the same thing (met someone on the internet and she met up with him and he kidnapped her). Thank God she was found alive and okay near St.Louis (she met him in in SC).... Not to try to scare you at all, but their are some crazy people out their.. Best of Luck, hopefully someone can check it out for you... Kelle


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Have you thought to look up the address using the Google Earth thingy? You can zoom in pretty close and see what that area looks like from above. Or the also have the street view thing on Mapquest (or is it Yahoo) where they give a panorama view of the block you searched for. That would give you a better idea of things.
> 
> Have you thought about offering to pay for a decent hotel for her instead? (If you can and depending on how long she is planning to visit for.) Just some thoughts.
> 
> Micah


I did the Google thing and it gets in the area but not the actual address. She would never allow me to pay for hotel.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

kemccarthy said:


> Just an idea...why not try and contact the authorities in Rochester and ask them about the area she is moving into. They might be willing to give you some general (maybe specific)information if you explain the situation.
> 
> bbwb


she is going there to stay with people she has met on the internet, not moving there. Not sure the authorities would understand my concern because of her age?
[/quote]
They dont have to know her "Real" age do they. Sorry to chime in but someone my mom works with's daughter just did the same thing (met someone on the internet and she met up with him and he kidnapped her). Thank God she was found alive and okay near St.Louis (she met him in in SC).... Not to try to scare you at all, but their are some crazy people out their.. Best of Luck, hopefully someone can check it out for you... Kelle
[/quote]

this is why I am concerned! It's down right scary


----------

